# We're back!!!!!!!!!!!!



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Now Steve, don't ever let that happen again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

what happened?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We must have got infected by some of the HL folks!!!! lmao j/k of course


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Server was down until about lunch...

I'm working on generating an email list so I can keep everyone updated if something like this happens again.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you know how hard it is to kill 4 hours in a tree stand without MIMB? 

I had to actually go on Facebook!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

ok....Thanks Polaris


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

U know how hard it is to goof at work without this site. Gosh dang atleast I found some parts for my build.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... yeah it was rough on everyone.

most of you should have received a test email a few minutes ago...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i got an email, yea it was kinda rough but at least it wont a few days like HL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

server just bugged out. i can repond quicker in the future.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I missed you guys.
Welcome back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I missed you guys.
> Welcome back


aaawwwww WE missed you too Double D's. I mean Big D's. I mean. Dang.. Big D.  :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha Big D's


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW! That Sucked Eh? Nice to see we're up and runnin again, good job guy's :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are weird!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> You guys are weird!


That's because we're guys. :bigok:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I know you guys were working hard this morning but while I was having to actually work or pretend to work instead of surfing the site I managed to chew off all my nails and was just about to start pulling out my hair. Thanks again for working double time to get her back.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Guess it was a good thing I stayed out drinking til 6:30 this morning & slept til lunch. Didn't know it was down. I love not having to work on Fridays.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lucky dog


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> That's because we're guys. :bigok:


...and that's why I like y'all


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yaaaaayyaaaa...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I sent a frantic email to 425 early today..... I was in panic mode


----------

